# Stacking/Movement Video - "Trent" v HausReid



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

Was going through some old files and found these videos. Never meant to post them but thought that I would for fun. 

Here is a video from December of me stacking Trent. Please ignore the music in the background/turn off the sound, I didn't realize the sound was being recorded and can't figure out for the life of me how to remove it.

Xeph on this forum has already been kind enough to give me an extremely helpful critique of my stacking "abilities" (or lack thereof!) but comments on my dog's structure would be appreciated. He looks very young and not quite so filled out in the video, but is much better in person. I'm not sure if it's the camera angle, but I promise he does not have such a "pin-head". 

He is 2 years and 10 months in this video. First time being baited in over a year, his "stay" is usually better but due to my poor stacking job, he moved his paws a few times to regain balance as he leaned forward. 

P1160870.MOV - YouTube


Here is a video of him from this last summer. He's gaiting, but again, not his best. He typically tries harder, but this was on a hot summer day after several hours out. 

He's around 2 years and 6 months.

300.MOV - YouTube

A few pictures from a couple months ago.. 









































Ear Set


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Might want my dog from this place,.


----------

